# "Dead Animal Room"



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I cannot explain how excited I am for this fall. My goal for this fall is to add the Spruce Grouse and the Sharptail Grouse to my game room. the numbers are looking good for that. My Greater Sage Grouse should be back form the taxidermist any time now. I cannot wait to see that bird. Good luck this fall.


----------

